# Solved: Can't update Internet Explorer???



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm trying to update a family members laptop from Internet Explorer 8 to IE 11. What ever I try and do, it will not revert to the new IE version. 

Here are some details:

Sony Vaio laptop running Windows 7 home premium. Service Pack 1. 64 bit operating system. 

All updates have been successfully installed. 

In Windows update, IE shows that it has successfully installed, but when I launch IE it still shows up as IE 8. 

I have ensured that all necessary updates for IE 11 have been successfully installed. 

Any suggestions on how I can fix this issue would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

I should also add that IE 9 and 10 won't properly install either. Always opens up as IE 8.

Cheers!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Where does it show IE8 still
Some manufacturers or ISP install a customised/branded version of IE to a computer with a title at top of page saying IE8 supplied by Sony for example. 
Updating to IE 11 does not remove that branding but it will have been updated 

if you select tools/about IE exactly what does it say

If it is just the branding that can be removed easily, but see exactly what it says in the about IE pop up from tools and we can go from there


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the response Dvk01. 

I can confirm that it is indeed IE8. 

Under the about IE it states the following:

Version: 8.0.7601.17514. 64-bit Edition


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 64-bit from here.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/internet-explorer-11-for-windows-7-details.aspx

Download and save it, then close all open windows, then double-click it to start the install process.

See if that helps.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for your response flavallee. 

I'm pretty sure I've tried this download from this exact link, but will try again. 

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Personally, I'm stumped as to why you can't get IE8 to upgrade to IE11. 

I've never had a problem doing that in any Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit computer.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

It's installing as I type this message...on my tablet. 

It's at the very end. Let's see what happens...


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

...it just restarted. And again it's showing up as IE8. 

I don't get it...this has never happened to me before either on my personal laptop.

Any other suggestions from the community would greatly be appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After it installs, the computer should restart and configure Windows.

If it now shows IE11, do a "check for updates". There should be one or more updates that'll update it to version 11.0.20.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> ...it just restarted. And again it's showing up as IE8.
> 
> I don't get it...this has never happened to me before either on my personal laptop.
> 
> ...


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

After the install, it did not restart the computer. Instead it said that it would restart IE. After that it just goes to the IE8 home page. I did not even get that IE11 about IE page that you posted as an example. 

Grrrrr....


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Also wanted to point out that on the about IE8 page, it states that the Update Version is 0.

There is no option here to check for updates either.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Internet Explorer is part of and is integrated into Windows.

Whenever you upgrade it or install security updates for it, it should restart the computer and go through the configuring process.

I'm not there, so I don't know what else to advise you.

I'm beginning to wonder if the Windows 7 operating system is damaged or infected or both. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for your support and effort flavallee. Much appreciated. 

Any other suggestions would greatly be appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

I think I have done this before, but I'm going to try and install again in safe mode...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

only suggestion I have is try d/l ie9 and go from there.......hopefully you can jump from 9 to 11.....that's about all I got though. Although you may be able to uninstall ie8 and then have whatever the latest is install.....flavallee, any input on that? I seem to think it has worked in the past, but who knows......


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also take a look at http://www.microsoftprosupport.com/ie-11-update-fails-9c59-error-code/


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi Valis. 

I have tried to install lower versions...9 & 10... Still the same results. 

I have not however tried to uninstall IE 8. Is there a proper process to do this?

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have not however tried to uninstall IE 8. Is there a proper process to do this?


I'm pretty sure you can't uninstall IE8 because it comes as part of Windows 7.



> .....flavallee, any input on that?


Whenever I've done a reinstall of Windows 7, I've always upgraded from IE8 straight to IE11.

I've never upgraded it in increments to IE9 and then to IE10 and then to IE11.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Valis. I'm on that link that you sent me. Is that a true ms support site from Microsoft?

I have a tech chat that popped up and is asking to send me a link so that he can remote to my laptop to take a look.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

...it's also asking for my name and email address for its case record. 

Should I trust this chat and its remote support link?


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Update... Currently logged into go to assist with the support link


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

He checked the optional features in the cmd prompt and said that it didn't install IE11 completely.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

He's now checking the IE 11 main log in notepad.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just created a cmd shortcut to my desktop


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Doing an sfc/scannow


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Scan finished and didn't find any integrity violations


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Now checking the event log


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, it was determined that there is an issue with my sisters Windows 7 OS. He stated that the OS needs to be repaired and to then reinstall the Sony Vaio drivers afterwards. Doh!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

let's check something else please:

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Well, it was determined that there is an issue with my sisters Windows 7 OS. He stated that the OS needs to be repaired





> I'm beginning to wonder if the Windows 7 operating system is damaged or infected or both.


My suspicion may be correct.

What's the complete model number of that Sony VAIO laptop?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

radar2ooo:

Are you still with us?

You haven't replied to posts #31 and #32.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi everyone.

Sorry for the delay as I was backing up the laptop and didn't want to touch it... of course the backup failed as well 

Flavallee, the laptop model number is a Sony Vaio VPCEB4AFD.

Valis, here is the results of the MGA report:

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-VGV87-C7XPK-CGKHQ
Windows Product Key Hash: sdEjrEJjW0FuXAhegYxl8GAkBYg=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00016
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {D42BE89D-4ED8-406D-AA06-9A12CA76AFA5}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 - 114 Blocked VLK 2
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Users\Soraya\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{D42BE89D-4ED8-406D-AA06-9A12CA76AFA5}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-CGKHQ</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00016</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3838034379-1377632627-3043468722</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Sony Corporation</Manufacturer><Model>VPCEB4AFD</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>R1170Y8</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20110128000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>F9083407018400FC</HWID><UserLCID>1009</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>Sony</OEMID><OEMTableID>VAIO</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-57085</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="15" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="16" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="19" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="44" Version="11" Result="114"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: d2c04e90-c3dd-4260-b0f3-f845f5d27d64
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00178-926-800016-02-4105-7600.0000-3372010
Installation ID: 007781643933290903061145618666019191082880363982856175
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: CGKHQ
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 10/07/2015 8:04:53 AM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 6:28:2015 09:35
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAEAAwABAAIAAAABAAAABAABAAEA6GGaR+4yUsce7vpFtBHOcEYqWEtmhjJWiL7k4Vxd

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC Sony VAIO
FACP Sony VAIO
HPET Sony VAIO
MCFG Sony VAIO
SLIC Sony VAIO
SSDT Sony VAIO
SSDT Sony VAIO


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, unfortunately we found the issue. That is an illegal copy of Windows, and we can no longer work on this pc. I will leave the thread open for now for you to ask questions on how to get a legitimate copy, and I'm going have an admin take a look to ensure it's not malware related, but for now, all assistance in this thread must cease. 

@radar2ooo, feel free to post here, all others, please refrain.

thanks, 

v


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Valis, thanks for your response.

I don't understand how this is an illegal copy of Windows??? I was at the Sony store with my sister when she had purchased this laptop? This came pre-loaded with Windows and OEM Sony software?

...As I investigate further, I have noticed that the product key tag number at the bottom of my sisters laptop is different then the actual key that is associated with the Windows version installed. I wonder if they had sold my sister a refurbished laptop and installed another version of Windows with an illegal key? I'll need to look into this further, as I'm pissed right now for wasting all of this time!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you may want to contact them. I've asked for experts to examine the log and confirm that this is an illicit copy and not one that has had it's signature changed by malware.

Again, thank you for your patience. Far too many people want to kill the messenger these days.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Valis...first of all I don't want to kill the messenger. I do appreciate the support that you have given. 

I have confirmed with my sister that this was purchased at a local Future Shop store. I was there with her and the box was indeed sealed and I had gone through the initial setup when it was taken out of the box. 

This local big box store has unfortunately gone under...and picked up by another big box store. If this is indeed an invalid key, we might run into some challenges with the new owners of the big box store...which is now a Best Buy. 

If the community admins here can please determine if this key is indeed invalid, that would be appreciated. 

Again, thanks for your support. 

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Flavallee, the laptop model number is a Sony Vaio VPCEB4AFD


*Sony VAIO VPCEB4AFD*

According to its marketing specifications for all model colors (black, blue, pink, green, purple), they all originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Just for your information.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks Valis. The model colour that my sister bought was white/light grey. 

The tag at the bottom does state Windows 7 Home Premium. 

Again, the key does not match what's actually installed on her laptop. There is no one else in the family tech savvy enough to have had installed another Windows 7 version...nor there would be no reason to.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Unfortunately, these reports can be complex and difficult to interpret so they can be misread at times.

However, while there is a problem with your Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 license which is a blocked volume license, I see no evidence that the operating system is not genuine.

The key you're seeing on the bottom is what's referred to as a COA sticker. That license can be used to reinstall if, for some reason, you're not able to reinstall and activate with the original OEM key.

So there's nothing to be alarmed about. I know this doesn't help with your original issue but wanted to post to clarify that there's nothing to worry about regarding the integrity of the operating system.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks, Cookiegal. This is why I tend to ask for second opinions on these.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I really don't know what else to advise you about the IE8 issue.

Since many sites no longer support IE8 and it presents a security issue from being so outdated, you should consider switching to a more modern browser, such as *Mozilla Firefox 39.0* - the current version.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

These are 64 bit versions. Not sure if you are trying for that or 32 bit versions.
Download IE 9 from here and see if it installs
http://filehippo.com/download_internet_explorer_windows_7_64/9458/

If it does, shoot for IE 10 from the same page (links on right).

Perhaps when you are up to 10, MS will allow you to finally update to11.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks Cookiegal. I was certain that the key was the stock key that came with her laptop.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Plodr, I have tried to install IE 9 from filehippo before without success. Thanks for the suggestion. 

I think I'm going to try and back up her laptop again and will then do the repair install as this seems to be my only option now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If the repair install of Windows 7 is successful, be aware that you may need to do a lot of updating afterwards.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks Flavallee. I'm already prepared for the update marathon 

I'm also assuming that I'll also need to reinstall all of the necessary drivers from Sony or will the Windows drivers suffice? I'm only thinking of installing just the main laptop component drivers and not the Sony Vaio bloatware.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I personally have never tried a Windows 7 repair in my own computers.

If things get bad enough that it requires one, I prefer to do a clean reinstall and get a fresh start.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

flavallee said:


> I personally have never done a Windows 7 repair.
> 
> If things get bad enough that it requires one, I prefer to do a clean reinstall and get a fresh start.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Seconded and carried. Back up what you want ( and the drivers), nuke then pave again.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I would also agree with a fresh install, but for now I'm going to repair and when Windows 10 is available maybe do a fresh install then.

I've already created a system image backup and saved that to an external drive.

Here we go...

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The 2 times that I attempted a Windows 7 repair in computers that belong to other people, the repair process failed and required a clean reinstall.

Good luck with yours.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never tried to repair either. I simply grab the newest image which I make about once a month and see if that fixes things.
So far, I've been lucky and that has solved my problems.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

update...

So I tried the repair process and when I entered my sisters Windows 7 key, it wouldn't let me proceed because the ISO DVD that I have is Windows 7 Ultimate and not Windows 7 Home Premium...i think this is the reason. So I then tried to find a recent ISO copy of Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium online. On the Microsoft site, you now need to enter your product key...no problem. I enter my sisters key and then I get the following error...

System Error
We encountered a problem with the product key you provided. Please visit the Microsoft Support Contact Us page for assistance. Refer to Message Code 715-123130.

Any idea what could be causing this error? My sisters Sony Vaio Windows 7 key is valid.

One step forward, two steps back...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I tried the repair process and when I entered my sisters Windows 7 key, it wouldn't let me proceed because the ISO DVD that I have is Windows 7 Ultimate and not Windows 7 Home Premium...i think this is the reason.


Yes, that's the reason.



> I then tried to find a recent ISO copy of Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium online. On the Microsoft site, you now need to enter your product key...no problem. I enter my sisters key and then I get the following error...
> 
> System Error
> We encountered a problem with the product key you provided. Please visit the Microsoft Support Contact Us page for assistance. Refer to Message Code 715-123130.


The product key on a name brand computer is for an "OEM" copy of Windows and not for a "Retail" copy of Windows.

To my knowledge, the Microsoft Windows 7 ISO site will only accept "Retail" product keys.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks flavallee.

So if I find a retail copy of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, my sisters key should work?

Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> if I find a retail copy of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, my sisters key should work?


A legal retail copy of Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit (if you can find one) will come with its own product key.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

radar2ooo said:


> Thanks Cookiegal. I was certain that the key was the stock key that came with her laptop.


You're welcome.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

My latest challenge is trying to find an ISO copy of Windows 7 SP1 64-bit English so that I can apply my sisters key to. When my sister purchased her Sony Vaio, it did not come with a Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My latest challenge is trying to find an ISO copy of Windows 7 SP1 64-bit English so that I can apply my sisters key to.


Digital River and other sites previously provided Windows 7 ISO downloads, but that resulted in a lot of Windows 7 piracy, so they were shut down.

The Microsoft Software Recovery site is now the only legal place to obtain it.



> When my sister purchased her Sony Vaio, it did not come with a Windows 7 DVD.


Many years ago, name brand computers came with a factory restore/system recovery disc kit.

In order to cut costs, their manufacturers decided to add a built-in factory restore/system recovery partition in new computers.

That worked fine, unless the partition became damaged or the computer's hard drive had to be replaced.

Unless the computer's owner created a factory restore/system recovery disc kit or purchased one from the manufacturer, that person was left dead in the water and had to seek other means to get the computer going again.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the response flavallee.

At this point i'm just a bit frustrated. I understand that MS has a recovery site for legal downloads, but unfortunately it won't accept my sisters key for Home Premium. Regardless from a retail or OEM key, I have a laptop here that has a legal copy of Windows 7. All is want is an ISO so that I can run a Windows 7 repair to solve my sisters laptop issues.

I've already looked into the Sony Vaio recovery option, but that seems to be corrupt.

Cheers!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You said the recovery procedure was corrupt. Did you try this procedure? Assuming you've backed up anything important already of course.

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/31695/~/how-to-create-a-set-of-recovery-discs

Otherwise, I think you can contact Sony and order the recovery media.


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Update...

So I was able to do a repair update successfully. Everything runs smoothly and quickly as before and took care of all of the "...has stopped working errors" that I was getting before. 

After the update, I installed all of the 190+ windows updates with the exception of the Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 update. It has failed and keeps on failing. I get the error 9C59.

The whole purpose of this repair was to get Windows to allow me to update from IE 8 to IE 11. 

Any suggestions/solutions would be welcomed.

Cheers!


----------



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Solved!!!

Last night I finally figured out how to install IE 11 without the 9C59 error.

I went into the control panel and went to programs and features. Once there I selected the turn windows features on or off. I saw that the IE 8 box was checked. I unchecked that box and applied the changes. This took a couple of minutes and then windows asked for a restart. Once Windows restarted, the IE 11 update was no longer there. I made sure that all updates (both important & optional) were installed. From there I manually installed IE 11. Viola, it successfully installed!

What a nightmare. If Microsoft really wants us to use their IE products, then they really need to simplify their update process like other browsers such as Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I went into the control panel and went to programs and features. Once there I selected the turn windows features on or off.


That's something I do right after doing a clean install of Windows 7 SP1 and before I go to Windows Update to install the important/recommended updates.

That reduces the overall number of important/recommended updates and eliminates any unnecessary ones getting installed.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

